# Smokeys first competition



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Today was Smokeys first competition he placed 2nd in obedience and fourth in Rally. He was actually much better than the others in Rally but his handler (me) missed the down on a sit/down costing him 1st but I will try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Smokey was worn out at the end of the day.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

That's wonderful! Congratulations! He sure is a beauty.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That is AMAZING, CONGRATS!!!!! :wub: that boy!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, Smokey is a very handsome boy by the way.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

congrats! you can tell he is proud! :happyboogie:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

What an accomplishment. Congrats!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats!


----------

